

$2B and Counting - jbraithwaite
https://news.spotify.com/uk/2014/11/11/2-billion-and-counting/

======
pillain
What is art to a platform can you remind me?

It is fact artists always present and accept stigma in this age. From the dawn
of MP3 players to its platforms like iTunes and Zune there has been a
hesitance among content shared not via CD. It is true that Taylor Swift has a
point music is art but what is it to say I need a dollar everytime you look at
my painting, I need a cent everytime you touch my statue. There seems to be
the prophetic aura that exists with all our favorite artists at some point
they realize that and need to capitalize on their own terms whether it be
disregarding the fact they are getting paid and are being offered an entirely
new music platform to share their music.

It is fact most people no longer buy Music. But it is fact they share music,
they want to listen to music but will always look for that freemium model.
Spotify is paying all contributors in total 2 billion as stated in the
article. There more than the 40 million users but 1 in 4 pay for membership.
But you know there is that stigma its free. So what if the other 30 million do
not pay there is an eventual probability of frustration not being able to play
what you want and when you want but that is solved for you pay the membership.
Spotify exemplifies the new art form of music is to art as it is to its
distribution. With this way of sharing how will it be able to stop them from
changing the landscape since right now we are unable to listen to Taylor maybe
they will find a replacement.

